# Ship 'Diamond' lost at sea 1845



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Hi, am looking for information on a relative who was apparently 'lost at sea' in 1845. The only information I have is what was written in a scrapbook by his brother - 

'George Proctor, son of James Powley Proctor
and Isabella Rose his wife, was lost at sea on
his passage from Calcutta to London on
the 3rd day of May 1845 - at the age of 21 (?) years
& 3 months. 3rd Mate of the ship Diamond commanded
by Captain Taylor. Owners Josford (?) Elder of N Shields'

I have tried 'googling' the ship but have had no luck. Any help would be much appreciated.
Regards Tracy


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi TKIMPTON. I have had a look through the newspaper archives for a ship named Diamond. There were quite a few. The best I can see for your enquire is as follows. Ship Diamond of London, June 1844 on passage to Calcutta & Bombay (trooping) grounded on the Margate sands, Captain Taylor, no loss of life. Towed off considerable damage.
5th July 1845 from Deal the Diamond, Taylor for Calcutta.
The next is for 1848. Deal, came down river and sailed the Diamond, Stewart for Sidney.
Not much to go on but if you know where he was living at the time the local newspaper archives may have covered the story
Regards Bill


----------



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Hi Bill,
Many thanks for your reply. George was living in Newcastle upon Tyne. On reflection it is possible that George may have gone overboard during the voyage and hence 'lost at sea' whilst the ship continued without problem. Will try the local newspaper archives as suggested.
Many thanks again
Regards Tracy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Tracy,
I can see no death at sea for G. Proctor 1845 or from the ship DIAMOND. Do you have a date and place of birth for him?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

*Bonnie Ship The Diamond*

Then there is this direction:
http://lyrics.wikia.com/Gaelic_Storm:Bonnie_Ship_The_Diamond/Tamlinn

John.


----------



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Hi Hugh, 

George Proctor was born 10th February 1824 Newcastle upon Tyne, parents were James Powley Proctor and Isabella Rose Ismay.

Regards Tracy


----------



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the alternative direction John!
Regards Tracy


----------



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Possible owner 'Joseph Elder & Co of North Shields' ??


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Please see attached the Lloyd's Register for 1845. The ship was built in 1835, see also this site: http://www.oocities.org/vic1840/41/di41.html

I still cannot link George Proctor at this stage.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tkimpton (May 18, 2015)

Thank you, Hugh, for taking time to look up the information. It is very interesting and much appreciated.
Many thanks
Regards Tracy


----------

